# Wallet found at Vapecon - Happy ending!



## X-Calibre786

Hi people, 
I found a wallet in the visitors parking area as I was leaving vapecon. There were very few cars nearby where I had found the wallet so I assume the owner had left already. 

It's a small wallet that only has space for credit cards, and there's quite a few cards as well as a driver's license in it. 

If anyone could assist me in making contact with the owner, I'm sure he and I would both be ever so grateful. 

I'm not sure if I should post the owners name as it appears on the cards here or not. 

@Silver @Rob Fisher @Christos

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

X-Calibre786 said:


> Hi people,
> I found a wallet in the visitors parking area as I was leaving vapecon. There were very few cars nearby where I had found the wallet so I assume the owner had left already.
> 
> It's a small wallet that only has space for credit cards, and there's quite a few cards as well as a driver's license in it.
> 
> If anyone could assist me in making contact with the owner, I'm sure he and I would both be ever so grateful.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should post the owners name as it appears on the cards here or not.
> 
> @Silver @Rob Fisher @Christos


Let's leave the identity hidden for the moment.
I'm sure if the owner contacts you it will be better to ask them to confirm their details.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

X-Calibre786 said:


> Hi people,
> I found a wallet in the visitors parking area as I was leaving vapecon. There were very few cars nearby where I had found the wallet so I assume the owner had left already.
> 
> It's a small wallet that only has space for credit cards, and there's quite a few cards as well as a driver's license in it.
> 
> If anyone could assist me in making contact with the owner, I'm sure he and I would both be ever so grateful.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should post the owners name as it appears on the cards here or not.
> 
> @Silver @Rob Fisher @Christos



Sent you a PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA

It's not mine, I'm too broke to have a wallet now

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CaliGuy

Im sure you could post a pic of the owners Drivers License. Would make it easier for someone to identify.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SparkySA

Not my wallet see!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## X-Calibre786

Thanks @Stroodlepuff for putting the owner in touch with me. Owner has been found and has made arrangements to collect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## SparkySA

X-Calibre786 said:


> Thanks @Stroodlepuff for putting the owner in touch with me. Owner has been found and has made arrangements to collect.


Glad to hear, It sucks alot to get those cards canceled or to re issue your drivers license, you sir gives humanity hope

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Hooked

X-Calibre786 said:


> Thanks @Stroodlepuff for putting the owner in touch with me. Owner has been found and has made arrangements to collect.



Jolly good of you to go to the trouble of finding the owner @X-Calibre786 !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great to see @X-Calibre786 
Kudos to you, thanks for caring

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WBotha

Faith in humanity restored

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

X-Calibre786 said:


> Hi people,
> I found a wallet in the visitors parking area as I was leaving vapecon. There were very few cars nearby where I had found the wallet so I assume the owner had left already.
> 
> It's a small wallet that only has space for credit cards, and there's quite a few cards as well as a driver's license in it.
> 
> If anyone could assist me in making contact with the owner, I'm sure he and I would both be ever so grateful.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should post the owners name as it appears on the cards here or not.
> 
> @Silver @Rob Fisher @Christos



Good stuff mate, in today's day and age it is really awesome to see someone take time to do something nice for someone else.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Awesome stuff @X-Calibre786 ! Hope you get rewarded for being such an inspiration.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gringo

Give that man a bells or a badge Admin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## X-Calibre786

Jason has just collected his wallet. Turns out he is a new vaper. Glad that I had the opportunity to show him an example of the community spirit of the forum members.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Arthster

X-Calibre786 said:


> Jason has just collected his wallet. Turns out he is a new vaper. Glad that I had the opportunity to show him an example of the community spirit of the forum members.



Fantastic stuff man. Love it when things like this turns out great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Wow great work @X-Calibre786 Big ups to you man!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

X-Calibre786 said:


> Thanks @Stroodlepuff for putting the owner in touch with me. Owner has been found and has made arrangements to collect.



Thank you for being an honest human

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------

